# Grizz's Lawn Journal 2022



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

*Background:* We bought our place in mid-November just over two years ago. The lawn was severely infested with dandelion and thistle. The first spring and summer I was still busy remodeling to make our fixer-up livable, tackling the big wiring, plumbing, drywall, and flooring projects-- so I hired out my applications during those season. I also managed to sneak in a few targeted treatments on the remaining thistle.

Last year was my first year where I had the time to take care of it myself. I did spring de-thatching, core aeration, fertilization, and Tenacity all at once and tried to fill in the bare and thin spots. I managed this with only moderate success thanks to the prolonged drought and the neighbor getting a new dog. After addressing the situation with the neighbor, I don't believe I will have that issue again. Fertilizers and surfactants were applied throughout the growing season, lawn sprinklers were used, but it was really difficult to keep up with during the drought. The lawn developed a case of rust over the summer that it never managed to shake. Surely the Ironite I put down before Independence Day didn't cause this? I saw a ton of ant hills with the drought too and had to put down an application for them. Maybe they were just helping with aeration? I also noticed a grass type weed that I am pretty sure is orchard grass. It is pretty widespread in our back ditch area and part of the adjoining back lawn. All the regular turf-safe herbicides won't touch it.

In the late fall the rains finally came, but it was too late to try to establish grass. I did another round of de-thatching, core aeration, and Tenacity. I continued the fertilization program, and continued trying to keep on-top of the weeds and ants. At the end of the season I mowed it short and parked the mower for the year. In mid-December I put down some KBG seed to hopefully get an early start in the spring. I have very little *** in the established turf, so it is not very self-healing.

*Major Projects From This Year*

DIY Sprinkler System Install

Landscaping Renovation


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

*Goals for 2022*


Install in-ground irrigation system to make establishing new turf easier
Thicken thinned grass and fill bare spots
Effectively stop the growth of orchard grass - I made a ton of headway on this and will be real curious to see what it looks like in the early spring. I will continue spot treating each invade I find
Ensure ants don't have another banner year - They didn't! The Tempo really seemed to help.
Prevent rust disease - This was MOSTLY prevented and was gotten rid of quickly in the places it did emerge
Remove dying elm (1) and ash (1) trees from back yard and plant a northern catalpa in their place If the catalpa makes it through the winter it should establish itself well
Trim elm (2) and ash (1) trees in front yard
Renovate landscaping beds around house to our liking-- something nice and easy to take care of


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

*Trees:* My SO has informed me that she would like to remove the two aging trees from the backyard that are constantly dropping branches and making a nasty mess, so we will be removing them this year. I have a 12' northern catalpa ordered from the local greenhouse and will receive it the middle of April.

*Landscaping Bed:* My spouse and I were able to trim back her weigela while it is still dormant. I used my Dewalt pole saw at it's shortest length just to give it a quick test and to trim it down far enough it wouldn't be in her face as she finished the job. She then used the loppers to trim it to it's final length. This is the first time we have majorly cut it back since we have been here. I am expecting it to bounce back well, and it will give me some more room to work when we start installing the sprinkler system and fixing up the plant beds.

*Sprinkler System:* I have sent away to Rainbird for their free design service, and was in touch with the design team this morning discussing some of the finer details of the desired layout.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

*Trees: *Today I was able to get the trees in the front yard trimmed up. I used my Dewalt 20v pole saw from the back of my truck for most of it. There were two smaller branches I had to get from a ladder because I couldn't get the truck into the area. It was warm, but the ground was solid and I took care to move the truck sparingly to ensure I didn't make it "greasy."

Over all, I am really happy with how it turned out and that I didn't cause any damage to the lawn from the truck or the falling branches. The 20v dewalt pole saw performed comparable to the Stihl gas powered model I have used in years past, and I only used one bar of battery life on the 5mh battery to complete the job.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

25lbs of my custom blend arrived today!


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

We have had a lot of melting as of late and the only remaining bits of snow are the furrows from the plow and in the landscaping beds on the north side of the house.

*General lawn care: *My T-Nex and my surfactant arrived today. I got a new tip for the Bauer 1 gallon sprayer - a XR11003-VS. I t is a fan tip and I expect the flow rate will be a good match.

*Landscaping beds:* I have a friend who runs a lawncare and landscaping business. He has a boneyard of landscaping stone/block from years past that doesn't match the new product. He has granted me full access to the boneyard and I am thinking we will find more than enough reasonably matching stone to give our beds a face lift. This will likely be the first project that we start, as the valve boxes for the sprinkler system will be located in these beds and I will need to know the height of the bed to set the depth of the valve boxes.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

*Sprinkler System:* The sprinkler system is in the ground, we still don't have water so I am leaving the CPVC supply line uncovered until I can pressure test it. Of course, I still need to flush the system and adjust all the nozzles. The install took longer than expected because I kept running up against inclement weather-- I even had snow on the ground at one point after trenching. I will be on vacation from the 9-16th, so there will be no further progress until we return home. I am hoping to 100% have the sprinkler project wrapped up and get some patch seed down by the 23rd.

*Trees: *My tree guy made it out and removed an ash and an elm from the backyard. He made a bit of a mess, tore up the ditch pretty bad. He also ground out the stumps, which left us with a bunch of organic material that needs to break down. I may end up removing the top 12" or so and replace with black dirt.

*Lawn Update:* On Friday I have plans to lay down Tenacity as application windows are tough to find in the spring and it looks like soil temps will be shooting up the week I am gone. I got everything picked up from the sprinkler install (shovels, hoes, rakes, pipe drop offs) and will be posting some more pictures either here or in the sprinkler install thread.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I got up early and put down meso 4c at a rate of 12cc : 1 gallon per 1000. No surfactant was used due to thinga still being dormant.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Everything good for you after last night's storm?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Yeah, everything is good. I am actually at sea near Cuba, but reports from home are that everything is good.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

*Sprinkler:* The sprinkler installation is officially done! I will try to get some photos of it running in the near future.

*Landscaping:* We are expecting rain for the next several days, so I likely won't be starting on the landscaping project until the middle of next week at the earliest.

*General Lawncare:* I did notice bleaching in the orchard grass from the MESO4C, so I may be doing a follow up app on the affected areas sometimes soon.
If I can find a window between the rains I would like to get my PGR down and start repairing the damaged areas from the sprinkler install and tree removal.

*Trees:* The local greenhouse called me about an hour ago, and now I have a 10' northern catalpa in the back of my truck. They advised that since it hasn't leafed out yet, I can go ahead and plant it. I am hoping to plant it this weekend.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

*Trees: *Last night we planted the new catalpa. It is 10' tall and still dormant. In the background you can see where the old trees were removed, and in the other pic you can see damage done to the ditch from the removal truck.

*Orchardgrass: *Also, if you zoom in far enough you might be able to see that the Meso4c has bleached the orchardgrass, so that is promising.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

*Trees:* Over the weekend we picked up the other tree we wanted and got it in the ground yesterday. It is a dwarf magnolia tree. That concludes all of our plans pertaining to trees for the year-- now if we can just keep them healthy!

*Landscaping:* She also picked up two azalea bushes and planted them on the west side of the house in the landscape bed. I am not expecting to get any of the landscaping brick done this week as it is still raining and I don't want to rip up my friend's lawn trying to get the brick out.

*General Lawn Care:* I used my new Bauer 20v 4 gal backpack sprayer (modded for Dewalt batteries and tee-jet nozzles) to apply a second round of Meso4c last night. That thing sprays like a dream, I have never had such a pleasant foliar application!

Tonight I am planning to do my first mow of the year. The bottom of the ditch was a little soggy last night, I am hoping it will be dry enough for me to get that mowed as well. Update: I got all mowed up, thewetness of the ditch was a non-issue. Some pics below, you can see the Meso4c doing it's job.





I have done some more investigation and I think the orchardgrass is probably actually either barnyard grass or nimblewell, both of which Meso is effective against and Sedge Hammer and Trimec Plus Crabgrass Control are not. Below are some pics from last summer and then some of theeso starting to burn it down, taken today.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I discovered a small aount of creeping bellflower in the front yard, so I gave it a good drink of triclopyr. This weekend I will probably also get the q-tip and glyphosate treatment.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

I am glad I stumbled into your journal and saw that your images on this grass and that its effected by meso. Ive been gloving it all over my yard with glyphosate! Time to break out the sprayer instead.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Ngilbe36 said:


> I am glad I stumbled into your journal and saw that your images on this grass and that its effected by meso. Ive been gloving it all over my yard with glyphosate! Time to break out the sprayer instead.


Check out this article on using Tenacity to control Poa. Great read!

I am not sure how quickly the bleaching. I sprayed the meso before heading out on a 1 week vacation. Although I did face time with my lawn, I did not see any bleaching until after we were back home.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

*Barnyard Grass/Nimblewill:* This grass is continuing to bleach out, I am hoping that it is actually dying and not just putting on a show.

*General Lawn Care: *I hauled in a little compost this weekend and used it to cover where the two trees in the backyard were removed and stumps ground. I also covered any low spots where the trenches were and around the sprinkler heads. Next up will be putting down a little peat and seeding over the damaged areas, but the windows have been so strong I didn't want the seed to blow away as I tried to lay it in place. The wind is supposed to stop this afternoon and it looks like we are through the rainy season.

*Soil Testing: *I completed my soil testing, I am just waiting for the mason jar tests to finish precipitating. I have not analyzed it yet, but what I do know is that I am low on the big 3 and calcium and my pH is still too high. I am thinking about throwing down some 10-10-10 in addition to my usual blend of Milorganite (6-4-0) and Max Lawn #3 (26-0-4), I just have to do the math to make sure I get close to my target. I am also going to be putting down elemental sulfur again this spring and probably again in the fall to keep bringing down the pH. Finally, I will be putting down gypsum down to increase the calcium without affecting the pH. Again, I don't have a full plan yet as I have not done an analysis based on my data.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

*General Lawn Care: *I have grass seed down over the damaged areas from the sprinkler install. I have the sprinklers set to run every 4 hours for 5-20 minutes depending on the zone-- just enough to keep the seed moist. Once the grass sprouts, I will back that down, of course.

Sprinkler System: Pictures posted of the system up and running in that thread. Here is one for show.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

*Landscaping:* The landscaping renovation is underway. Teaser picture below, for more go to that thread.



*Trees:* The catalpa is starting to bud out and is looking really pretty happy as it comes out of dormancy. The magnolia tree is looking a little less happy, but it wasn't asleep when we planted it.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

*Sprinkler System:* I ended up installing a 32SLA with 1.5 nozzle in zone 3 because I had a pretty big dry spot. This was a missed nozzle during the original installation. Coverage seems significantly improved.

*General Lawn Care:* I am going to do a quick mow tonight. No diamond pattern or burning in stripes-- I don't want to hurt the new grass that is coming up any more than I have to. I should be able to get my blade up fairly high, but I am thinking I don't want to go higher than about 2 1/2 right now due to the seedlings and needing to throw down amendments.

My soil test determined that pH is still too high (7.5), I am lacking calcium, and am nearly depleted of N, P, & K. I have my amendments for the entire year mapped out, but this weekend I will be throwing down:

Two 20# bags of 10-10-10 (.5 N, .5 P, .5K /1000)
Four 40# bags of Pelletized Gypsum (20 lb /1000)
Two 40# bags of Elemental Sulfur (6.25lb /1000)

*Landscaping:* It is supposed to be cooler this weekend, so I will be pushing to get the rest of the stone in place so we can continue on to culling, planting, and mulching.

*Weed:* The picture below is what the toughest strands of the mystery weed, currently thought to be nimblewill, currently looks like. It seems that a good deal of it have disappeared. The penultimate round of Meso4c goes down on Sunday.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

*General Lawn Care:* On Friday I got mowed up for the first time since seeding. I am really enjoying the new high-back seat I installed on the mower, I should have done that years ago. I am not concerning myself with patterns and such right now, just getting it mowed and getting off before doing any more damage than necessary. I am finding that there is more KBG in the mix than in years past-- I think this is due to repeated rounds of core aeration over the last three years and the KBG filling in where the cores were removed. The need seed is coming in fairly well, and the KBG is also spreading to help heal the areas where I trenched.



I put down gypsum, sulfur, and fertilizer in the front and side yards Friday night. I accidentally put down the wrong bag of fertilizer (Max Lawn Step #3 instead of 10-10-10) so I need to make sure to put the 10-10-10 down next time. On Saturday I pulled a muscle in my back while working on the landscaping stone, but my buddy was kind enough to put down the gypsum, sulfur and 10-10-10 in the backyard and the ditch for me.

On Sunday my back was feeling a bit better so I strapped on the backpack sprayer and put down round 3 of 4 of the Meso4c. I decided to experiment a little and put down 7.5 ml /1000 of Almighty Iron (12%)on the backyard and ditch and see what kind of difference that makes. Time will tell.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

*General Lawn Care;* i got my Memorial Day Mow-up down, pictures below. I mowed on setting four and I am thinking that the deck isn't 100% level at that height. I finally got the Chanukah lights down, and have been doing some spot spraying with glyphosate, Trimec, and triclopyr, depending on the weed. I laid down so small scraps of sod that were removed during the landscaping project into some of the larger bare spots around the yard, still from the sprinkler project.

*Landscaping project: *Be sure to check that thread, I am about to post pics of the mulch and the hide-away rock for the backflow preventer.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

*Weed: *Pictures from last night as I was mowing showing the bleaching and die-off on some of the nimblewill from the effects of the third dose of Meso4c. The final dose will go down yet this week if the weather continues to cooperate. After that, I will probably have to make some Spot treatments with glyphosate to kill off any survives. At least they will be bleached and easier to spot. Note: there is dried corn husk mixed into the lawn from two different wind events over the last couple weeks.

*Landscaping:* We finished the landscaping tonight as well. I will post some pics this weekend.

*Other:* This evening I got a new hose bib connected in an area that doesn't require climbing around the air conditioner to access it. I put it on the southwest corner of the house.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

*General Lawn Care:* My last application I accidentally put down Max Lawn Step 3 instead of 10-10-10 in the front yard. This time I am supposed to put down the step 3, so I am doing that in the back and the 10-10-10 I missed is going down out back. Also going down is 5 lbs of 0-0-60 over the full 8,500.

I then walked the property and spot sprayed Trimec or Triclopyr on any weeds I came across (except the nimblewill). There were a few dandelions and plantanes in the front yard, and very little clover, violet, and some sucker crab apples that are still fighting after removing the crap apple last year. I also reseeded where the trees were removed back in March.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Weed: I put down the final application of meso4c on Monday. I am seeing less of the nimblewill throughout the back yard, and a most of what remains seems like to be in clumps. Anything that lives may still have a date with glyphosate, but at least now I will be able to concentrate on clumps instead of having to nuke the whole back half of the lawn.

General Lawn Care: On Monday along with the meao4c I also put down 15ml/1000sf Almighty Iron (12% concentrate).

Due to rain and application timing, I let the lawn get longer than I would like. Today I mowed at 3 1/2 inches and will bring it down a little more on Friday. I also got everything trimmed up and looking good.

I noticed weeds, primarily spurge, popping up in the cracks of the driveway. I mixed up some Bonine Kleen-up in the 1 gallon Bauer 20v sprayer and treated it, some breakthrough weeds in the new landscaping beds, and some voilets and treestrying to pop up in the asparagus patch and in the small landscaping bed around the remaining elm and ash trees.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

*Rust:* While mowing last night I noticed rust cropping up in zone 4, an area that I have continued to water as I continued to encourage new seeds to grow, especially where the two trees were removed. I have reduced watering to just one time per day-- early in the morning, and only for a fraction of the time. I am manually watering just the seeded area (not the affected area) immediately after work and shortly before bed.

I will be monitoring the rust to see if it goes away, as I have recently dosed with a high N fert and I think another app at this time would be unwise. If it doesn't improve, I will be treating with a fungicide.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

*Mower: *I figured out the issue with my mower deck wanting to be crooked and me having to adjust it to extremes to compensate. The stabizer bar at the back of the mower was bent, making the deck sit a little off center and causing the right side deck height adjustment lug to hit on the frame. Problem solved!

I also threw new mulching on. I was very impressed with the lift and how little debris I had escaping the deck, especially when I cross the hardscapes. With the previous blade the deck would drop some clipping on the road and driveway when I turned around.



*Nimblewill:* The nimblewill is now very much on the run. They are bare spots where some of the clumping weed used to be. Today I went against label and spot sprayed every bit of it I could find. I have surpassed my anual max, and the turf may end up damged. My alternative treaent for this weed is glyphosate, which will cause collateral damage, so I decided to roll the dice.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Last night I put down 1 bag of Milorganite and 2 bags of 10-10-10. I noticed significantly more moths and millers than anticipated last night, so tonight I put down 2.9lb/1000 of Grub-ex everywhere except the ditch.

*Lawn Water Audit*

Method: Place down 4 catch cans and water each zone for 15 minutes. Dump all four cans into rain gauge to measure average of how much water would be put down over an hour. Then calculating how long it would take to put down a full inch at that rate.

Zone 1: 1.02", 0h, 59m
Zone 2: 1.31", 0h 46m
Zone 3: .12", 8h 20m
Zone 4: .14", 7h 8m
Zone 5: .97", 1h 02m
Zone 6: .27", 3h 42m
Zone 7: .28", 3h 34m


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Last night I put down Almighty Iron at a rate of 5ml/1000. I also applied on the EAST HALF of my lawn Simple Lawn Solutions Liquid Soil Loosener at a rate of 1.4oz/1000. On the WEST HALF I applied Gentle Steps Baby Wash at the same rate. The baby wash smelled better. We will see how both do against each other.

I WILL NOT be following the Soil Loosener instructions to water 2 inches per week for the next two weeks-- that seems excessive and makes me suspicious that most of any change the "product" creates comes from the 4" of water they advise you to down.

I also spot treated the lawn with trimec and triclopyr according to the type of weeds I found during partol.

Tomorrow I will be treating the lawn and landscaping beds with Bifenthrin for mosquitos and ants.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

The weather has cooled off the last couple days and we had a bunch of rain (compared to the rest of the season) on Sunday overnight and Tuesday evening-- 1.75" total. I discontinued watering for the week on Monday morning, but still have toadstools popping up in the backyard. Despite that, the lawn is looking pretty good as it makes a mid-summer come back. I think I will be mowing tomorrow.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

*Nimblewill/Weeds:* I continue to progress with removal of the nimblewill from the yard, primarily in the ditch area. I mixed up something extra spicy to spot spray with last night in hope it would put the final nail in coffin of this pesky weed (and the volunteer crab apple trees I still have popping up from the tree we had completely removed and the stump ground away last year). The mix was 10 oz triclopyr, 3 oz Trimec Plus (2-4d, dicamba, quinclorac), and 8oz Meso4c. This was all mixed with 1 gallon of water as a carrier and with 2 oz non-ionized surfactant (which Trimec Plus CAN be mixed with according to the manufacturer's website). Anything that survives will receive a few doses of glyphosate before I do my fall over-seeding.

*Irrigation:* I noticed mushrooms again in zone three this morning. The first time I noticed them was after we received 1 1/2" of rain a few weeks ago. I turned the irrigation off for over a week at that point, since we had received enough rain for the week. I dialed back the irrigation time in this zone- I was watering for 30 minutes 5x on both Wednesday and Saturday, I reduced it to just 40 minutes 5x on just Wednesday (removed 100 minutes worth of water). I may need to redo that catch can test, as I did not account for zone 4 hitting a significant portion of this zone.

*Catalpa:* The catalpa is still hanging on, still showing some signs of stress but it is looking like it will survive the issue. I hope it is laying down a good root system as it searches for water so that it can over-winter well and start next year in much better shape.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

*General Lawn Care: *On Sunday night I did a blanket application T-nex at rate of .3oz/1000 and Trimec at 4oz/1000. The goal here is to remove as many weeds as possible and stunt turf growth ahead of over-seeding in 3 weeks. I have read that 2,4d can act as a "safener" as actually prevent turf damage with applied with a PGR. I plan to do another application of T-nex, probably at a higher rate, just before I over-seed.

*Nimblewill:* Monday evening I decided to get a little wild. I made another spot application of Tenacity to the remaining nimblewill, but I mixed in something a little different-- glyphosate. In less that three weeks, I will be spraying any remaining large areas of nimblewill with glyphosate, so I decided to see what a reduced rate of it tank-mixed with the Tenacity would do. In the front and side yards, I used one ounce of glyphosate (1/5 the label rate) and in the back yard I used 1/2 ounce (1/10th the label rate). It will be interesting to see what all is affected by this small dose.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Grizzly Adam said:


> *General Lawn Care: *On Sunday night I did a blanket application T-nex at rate of 3oz/1000 and Trimec at 4oz/1000.


For real, t-nex at 3oz/k? Or do you mean 0.3oz/k?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

jskierko said:


> Grizzly Adam said:
> 
> 
> > *General Lawn Care: *On Sunday night I did a blanket application T-nex at rate of 3oz/1000 and Trimec at 4oz/1000.
> ...


Yes, .3!!! Big typo!


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Haha... I was going to be very shocked if that was true, applied 3 days ago, with no mention of ill-effects on the lawn.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

jskierko said:


> Haha... I was going to be very shocked if that was true, applied 3 days ago, with no mention of ill-effects on the lawn.


It's been quite happy! We will see what it looks like tomorrow after I mow.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

On Sunday I applied another round of Meso4c to any "fat" blade I saw in the lawn, as most of them are likely the nimblewill-- although I know there is some foxtail in the mix now as well. I had the sprinkler system go offline for I am not sure how long, and so I have a lot more damage to the lawn from the spraying than during previous applications-- or maybe the PGR application is making it more vulnerable. Either way, it all OK. I am nearing the end-game as I will be over-seeding in a week and a half and I want the weeds gone beforehand.

I am away this weekend, but when I return on Monday the plan will be to glyphosate anything that looks like the nimblewill or foxtail so I won't be coming out of the over-seed with the same problem I went in with.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I did complete the first round of glyphosate on Monday as planned. I am currently making small moves in sprinkler heads locations, using funny pipe to get the ones near the landscaping brick into the exact corners. This wasn't possible during the initial install as the landscaping was not in place yet. Last night I dethatched and mulched a bunch of it back in. I will try to mulch the rest in tonight.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I finished with the sprinkler head location adjustment-- this should help with getting grass established clear back in the corners during the over-seed. I did not get to mulching last night as the threat of rain lingered.

The plan for tonight is to adjust all the sprinkler heads that were moved, try larger nozzles in the sprinklers overlooking the ditch, and to put down plant growth regulator and spot spray one more time with glyphosate. Saturday I want to throw down elemental sulfur and gypsum and then aerate and over-seed.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Operation successful-- Friday I adjusted the sprinklers, finished mulching up what I pulled loose detatching, and sheered everything as low as I could. I spot sprayed with glyphosate and put T-Nex down over the whe lawn.

Saturday my buddy came over and we filled in low spots with compost, put down gypsum and sulfer (the new spreader is fantastic, 9.5/10). I then aggressively aerated while he walked the property picking up rocks and any sticks he could find. Finally, we put down the seed mix I acquired from Twin Cities Seed Co. Sprinklers are currently set to run 3 times a day, every day, and an adjusted rate appropriate to keep each zone adequately moist.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I didn't have the best germination in all places last time-- all my bare spots were a little under-seeded and we trampled an area beside the garage while putting up siding. The kbg was late enough that it has mostly survived. I have re-worked the ground in those areas and re-seeded with the same mix MINUS the KBG to hopefully allow for a successful germination this year. On the ditch I applied mulch glue. Smell and taste both suggest this is nothing but PVA school glue.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I managed to get myself too busy to keep up with the journal, so I will be giving some updates now that things have slowed down.

*Shed Project:* This is done, took me about 5 weeks total. I built the walls and floor as panels in my garage. I built the trusses in the garage as well. That part took about two weeks. The rest I managed to accomplish in about three weeks, mostly on the weekends but also a couple hours after work most nights. Overall, I am pretty happy with how it turned out. It sits pretty high, so I will have to make a step for the walk door and a ramp for the overhead door. In the spring I will re-level it before I close it up at the bottom.




























*Lawn: *Everything filled in really nice, but we did did a bit a damage removing the old shed and from bringing in a skid loader to grade where the new shed was going.. There are some ruts and some bare areas immediately around the shed. I plan to do an aeration in the spring and then will target the ruts with some compost and sand. I had a lot of late summer weeds pop-up, and I am hoping between pre-emergence, a three way herbicide, and some triclopyr in the spring we will be sitting pretty weed free.


----------

